# OSI quad clear for bathroom?



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

haven't used that stuff in awhile but I love it. I'd squirt it on my pancakes if it came in maple.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would never use Quad inside the home. 

A good bathroom silicone will have mildewicide in it as well. A benefit in a bath application.


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

Indoors I'd think the fumes from that stuff would kill somebody.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

flhtcu said:


> Indoors I'd think the fumes from that stuff would kill somebody.


Its not as bad as it used to be, but I wouldn't want any pet birds around it. 



I don't know how they claim it is "Low-VOC" now. It still stinks like the dickens.


----------



## Spot on (Apr 13, 2013)

You should be buying he color matched sanded grout cualk. That should be your only choice.


----------

